# Has anyone tried Anxietin



## Dragonair (Aug 21, 2012)

While on this site, I've been seeing advertisements for anxietin, saying it was a natural cure for anxiety. I clicked on it, curious, and saw that it's a homeopathic product. I've tried some homeopathy for when I was upset a few times and it kind of did work to where I kind of felt numb and a bit happy. anxietin has some of the same ingredients i used too. I just want to know if anyone else has tried it and if it benefited them against SA enough to be worth $30 a month?


----------



## Dragonair (Aug 21, 2012)

Well here's a follow-up since it seemed a few ppl were curious enough to view the thread. I went ahead and ordered a bottle and it seems to affect me subtly. The first couple days I actually felt very light-hearted. Often times though I feel it does nothing but one time I ended up being dragged to the store without planning on going out, and on the way I was really pissed off and dreading having to go and be around a bunch of ppl. So I walked into there with this huge scowl, ready to put on the tough act in hopes that it would overpower my anxiety. But surprisingly, given a few minutes I wasn't feeling too bad. I felt...normal almost. I still may not have been in the best of moods and was still pretty awkward with anyone i said excuse me to but I wasn't feeling nearly as bad as I thought I would. My resentment for being there was still there, but the actual emotions were gone. I wasn't feeling pissed off or anxious at all.

So in a nutshell, I think it does do something to help, and if you have money to spend, I highly recommend it bc it's way less addictive and risky than conventional, prescribed medications for anxiety/depression.

Here's the link and you can view all the ingredients as well. As a warning, it has TRACES of arsenic, but hey, fried fish and other **** is more dangerous right? 

http://www.hellolife.net/anxietin/?utm_source=adcenter&utm_medium=mscpc&utm_campaign=HLBrands&utm_term=anxietin


----------



## eyedlemon (Jan 11, 2007)

Homeopathics are not FDA regulated or clinically proven like drugs. They are made by performing serial dilutions to a substance to the point where the final product probably has none of the original substance left in it. Proponents with claim the water has some sort of "memory" of the original substance, which is responsible for any medicinal properties. If you like the sound of that, sure, give it a try. I'm sure as hell not paying $30 for water.

Personally, I would love to wipe that stupid smile off her face.


----------



## JNM (Jun 29, 2013)

I've been using the drops for two days now. I was kinda skeptical at first because it seemed too good to be true, but it actually takes away about all my physical anxiety. I'm still mentally anxious but atleast I don't have my hands shaking and voice trembling to deal with. The only bad thing is that I don't seem to have as much energy as I did before but I don't know if that is because of the drops or not.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

It's pure bull****/placebo, want something vaguely similar that actually works? Buy some dried passionflower and chamomile raw herb and eat a teaspoon or so of each.


----------



## Betts (Feb 8, 2015)

*Not a fan of Big Pharma*

I don't believe that all the people who responded know much about homeopathy... I have worked with it for years and YES...it does WORK... but Anxietin (and any other homeopathic formula) is not going to hit you a double whammy like XANAX... 
I was so pleased with it... and agreed with the responders who said it has a subtle effect...that doesn't overwhelm you...but you soon 'realize': I feel better, I feel more calm...or I feel 'normal.'
So much depends upon where your belief systems lie... and some people are totally dependant upon Big Pharma's drugs...and yet, I don't know how many forums' postings I've read indicate people don't seen to be getting ANY relief or see very little change.
Anxietin works ... if you allow it to and believe that alternative medicines are much better and safer for you. It all depends upon the person.


----------

